# Rainfast-ness



## Guest (Aug 12, 2018)

Just came across today while spraying and checking on rainfast of a herbicide. Just thought to share. It is a compilation of products and time till rainfast. Thought it may help with all the rain we've been getting.https://craven.ces.ncsu.edu/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/RAINFAST-2012.pdf?fwd=no


----------

